# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Frekvenču mērs

## MarisER

Pārdodu frekvenču mēru 9 Digit VFD.PIC16F648A ,1 kanāls 0.1MHz ~ 60MHz,otrs kanāls 20MHz ~ 2.4GHz(MB 506 Prescaler),Frequency reference 5032 package 13.000 MHz  VC - TCXO,  ± 1 ppm(varu līdz iedot 0,1 ppm VC-OCXO mazgabarīta).Bildē Frekvence no GPSDO.Ir shēma.Gribētu 15 €.

----------


## Delphin

Piesakos. Kur un kā var savākt?

----------


## MarisER

Rezervēts.

----------


## MarisER

Topiku var slēgt.

----------

